# Want to move embryos from London to Ireland....



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi all

As the post title says I am considering moving 5 frozen embryos from London to NI.
Brief history - I had IVF with donor eggs early in 2006 and was blessed with a healthy baby boy in Nov 2006. Since then we have moved home to Ireland and I have recently started to think about using the embryos for a FET. The logistics of over and back to London for a cycle fill me with dread wnd I had a mad thought that Icould have the embryos moved.

Has anyone any experience of this? Is it possible at all? Where would I start?

Many thanks

Ginger xxx


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

I know one of the girls on here mooved embryo's from belfast to London - so it can def. be done - I would phone your clinic and ask.

Hope it all works out for you!


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry should of spell checked!


----------

